# Flaming of Steroid Questions



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to have a sticky about this but its gone somewhere so I'll repost.

Basically any member who decides to answer a 'stupid' question with

'do a search'

'you're not ready for steroids' (unless the poster asks 'Am I ready for gear')

and so on risks a warning or ban.

Theres too many soap box gurus on here with very little or limited knowledge dispensing these gems of wisdom.

If you cant help someone then dont answer the thread simply move on.

This sort of behaviour simply drives people away from the board and makes you look like a cock with an attitude.

Think of how you'd receive such comments, how would you feel if someone said that to you?

There's been an increase in that recently and its time for the persuading stick to come out if it doesnt stop.

This isnt directed at anyone in particular but I have seen a lot of it recently.



*REMEMBER WE WERE ALL BEGINNERS ONCE.*


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

thank god for this or just tinytom haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Can we have a name and shame thread to stop all the retards from continually posting tripe??


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes JW, we can start with you:laugh:.

Totally agree Tom, some of the response to new members beggar belief.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Yes JW, we can start with you:laugh:.
> 
> Totally agree Tom, some of the response to new members beggar belief.


yeah i do post vast amounts of tripe i suppose, But i dont flame newbies:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

those threads always reminded me of the monty python bridge of death sketch in the holy grail.

what is your name???!!

scared noob

WHAT...is your quest???!!

to gain info on dbol

WHAT...is your cycle history?!!

err eerrrrr eerrrrrrrr....

*BANG*


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

think this is a great idea if people don't get the info there after (just get flamed) then they will do it regardless and probably in an unsafe way so is has to be better to correctly inform them the rest is up to them :thumbup1: nice post


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont agree with flaming at all, especially when someone asks a sincere questions. but i still think we should be able to tell people there not ready for gear if thats the opinion we hold. If this is put across in a constructive manner with alternatives and suggestions i dont see this being a problem. if youve got someone with a limited exercise history and no understanding of the basics of nutrition and supplementation then taking gear is probably not the best choice for them. not to mention there are risks associated with gear and i dont think it should be peoples first port of call when begining training. obviously this is a very generalised opinion and i would still take each newbie question or request for info on the individual merits


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Can we have a name and shame thread to stop all the retards from continually posting tripe??


LOL you're such a sh*t stirrer :thumb:

Use the 'report post' button.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> those threads always reminded me of the monty python bridge of death sketch in the holy grail.
> 
> what is your name???!!
> 
> ...


LOL

I love that film.

Black Knight reminds me of the guy that keeps getting dodgy sh*t from his dealer but then keeps going back to them to try and get massive


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Super:thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Well said!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> i dont agree with flaming at all, especially when someone asks a sincere questions. but i still think we should be able to tell people there not ready for gear if thats the opinion we hold. If this is put across in a constructive manner with alternatives and suggestions i dont see this being a problem. if youve got someone with a limited exercise history and no understanding of the basics of nutrition and supplementation then taking gear is probably not the best choice for them. not to mention there are risks associated with gear and i dont think it should be peoples first port of call when begining training. obviously this is a very generalised opinion and i would still take each newbie question or request for info on the individual merits


agreed


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i never give 'advice' on gear and what to take I just tell people what i do but if someone makes a thread strting with a question like 'sust or test' then they have clearly not researched it enough or taken enough time to find out about gear, although i recognise the thread itself it research but you see my point. Subsequently, I think firstly they should be directed to do a bit of reseach before being spoon fed what is right. Another thing that pi55es me off at the mo is people from natural sports ie athletics asking what gear is best (basically to cheat people out of position) getting advice and only getting flamed by some members and not every single one. It reflects badly on everyone and doesnt help the attitude that bbers are cheats for taking gear if we help genuine cheats in other sports


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm finding I ignore the type of threads mentioned more and more these days.

I agree that patronising people doesn't help, but neither does blindly dishing out advice to people.

Many people really aren't ready for gear and as Miles says - spoon feeding isn't the way to learn. A level of understanding is required.

Since most people don't want to bother acquiring any level of understanding and want it all yesterday, and since it seems that we're now not allowed to tell them this, some other [email protected] can give up their free time to these idiots as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> ... Another thing that pi55es me off at the mo is people from natural sports ie athletics asking what gear is best (basically to cheat people out of position) getting advice and only getting flamed by some members and not every single one. It reflects badly on everyone and doesnt help the attitude that bbers are cheats for taking gear if we help genuine cheats in other sports


The ancient Greeks fed their athletes secret concoctions of honey and herbs to achieve an edge over their competitors.

When running spikes were first introduced at the 1924 Olympics they were denounced by most as cheating - an unfair advantage.

Why is it not cheating to employ the most experienced, cunning athletics coach to bring you on just at the right time?

But why is it cheating to have infusions of erythropoietin for instance to bring you on at the right time?

Why is it not cheating to eat all the right non-AAS supplements and follow a strict diet to gain every advantage?

But why is it cheating to eat AAS to gain every advantage?

Why the contrived dividing line between certain aids and AAS?

There's no logic to this whatsoever. It's borne out of ignorance of history and uninformed prejudice.

Personally, striving to beat someone else by a few fractions of a second is so ephemeral and holds no fascination for me.

But building a better body day by day, month by month using every aid and with visible, enduring results is a most honorable pursuit.

Let the flaming begin!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would like to ask a question...

When people say "your not ready for aas" or "you dont need aas"

Well......

Who the Fck does need AAS really?? apart from burn victims, cancer patients, Aids victims and the like???

With poss exception of old dudes with a limp D1ck???

I mean, FFS just cause you stand on stage in a pair of bloody Y fronts does not mean "you need AAS" NO HEALTHY PERSON NEEDS AAS, It is all for vanity...

Possibly someone who earns their living from the sport and has a family to support can justify "NEEDING AAS" to compete to feed family, But other than that its all for vanity....

Also I dont agree with "YOUR NOT READY FOR AAS"

So if and emaciated aids victim is ready, surely some 13st 18yr old Boyband wannabe is perfectly entitled to???

After all his organs are going to be in a far better state to handle drugs...

Another thing is why just because a junior BB competes at 18 is ok to take AAS, but an 18yr old wanting to get big GUNS to nail chicks its not acceptable..

TBH thinking about it taking gear to stand on stage in Y fronts covered in marmite while prancing around without any coordination in most case is pretty much laughable dont you think????

Big Guns to Nail chicks has far more real world applications IMO

And lastly "your not ready at 18" well im not condoning it or saying its wrong its personal choice,

But hell, if you can legally Vote that d1ck Gorden brown in, Legally drink alcohol and legally get your fckin head blown off in army IMO your perfectly entitled to swallow a few fckin DBOL


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

jw007 said:


> TBH thinking about it taking gear to stand on stage in Y fronts covered in marmite while prancing around without any coordination in most case is pretty much laughable dont you think????


I love your wording JW, priceless!! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I would like to ask a question...
> 
> When people say "your not ready for aas" or "you dont need aas"
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree 100%! :thumb:

Love the accurate bit about the Marmite!:laugh:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> The ancient Greeks fed their athletes secret concoctions of honey and herbs to achieve an edge over their competitors.
> 
> When running spikes were first introduced at the 1924 Olympics they were denounced by most as cheating - an unfair advantage.
> 
> ...


To be honest the direction of that post is exactly the same as the cheats asking about gear for athletics. Comparing good coaching to AAS use from someone who normally post such informative, educational information, is ridiculous.

It simple, whether people like it or not, they choose sports knowing the rules if you choose to break them, you are a cheat.

I usually agree with a lot of what you post but gonna have to strongly disagree with this one


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You're missing the point Joe.

Some people aren't ready for gear because they don't have a clue what they're doing.

Steroids are administered in medicine by people who know what they're doing. Big difference.

I do agree that trying to tell people whether they are ready simply by their stage of training is a bit tedious. That's the individual's choice.

If I think an illiterate, ignorant skinny scrote isn't ready for gear I tend to ignore the thread.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Spot on mate,but like you said at the end of the post...,ONLY A FEW FECKIN DBOL,unlike oneselfs dbol dosage which in that case....you are not ready for AAS yet kid.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> You're missing the point Joe.
> 
> Some people aren't ready for gear because they don't have a clue what they're doing.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ there mate...

Well they are allowed to vote, hell I might even vote and I have no clue FFS

Thet are allowed to get shot in afganistan and im sure most have no clue either...

And they can drink, and drink loads, ANd TBH i had no clue when I 1st started

ANd even if you "THINK" you have a clue, information and protocol changes all time so in reality what we all think we know now could in fact be total bollox 10 yrs down line

Plus how much harm can a few dbol do compared to other sh1t kids are taking..

So i beg to differ

Plus those posting on here, at least have some common sense rather than just banging them in, Just because some are not as eloquent as others does not mean they have less rights


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It's not about judging anyone's rights mate. It's about people's well being.

As I said, I do agree with you as regards people being judgemental, but I think a level of understanding of what you are doing to your body is needed.

I don't feel comfortable in dishing out advice to someone who I don't think has any desire to acquire any understanding, because that person could run into problems after taking my advice and not know what to do, so in those cases I don't reply.

It seems the enforced policy here now is to only answer the question of the person who wants to be spoonfed directly, or not at all. In which case, for the reasons above, I will personally not bother.


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seems there are differences of opinion, I'm with the "just tell them what they asked" group, but that's just me.

What if there was a sticky written giving just the basic info, such as diet, age concerns, etc etc, just the basics of what everyone goes on about if you ask a roid type question. If someone asks a roid type question you could just give your answer and put in a link to that stack of the basic info. It's then up to the person asking the question to read it and hopefully come back with some informed questions, if they don't then they are not of the right mind set and will just do as they please anyway, but at least they'll already have the right information. I know there are already lots of stickies such as this, this one should only contain the very basics.

Not saying it has to be a sticky as it would be best if it was just a stand alone document but I don't know the site well enough to know if this could be done.

Anyway, as I see it it would enable those concerned to ask the person, asking the question, whether they were ready for the roids, without making them feel stupid and starting off an avalanche of similar posts. I do see that in most cases the questions are asked through concern, it's just a shame that this is followed by lots of others and as the thread progresses it usually becomes less polite.

Probably a really stupid idea as I have a knack of having them, but there you go.

I've said summat stupid, ant I?...........................................................DOH


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> It simple, whether people like it or not, they choose sports knowing the rules if you choose to break them, you are a cheat.


Athletics, for all the rules against doping, isn't a clean sport. Loads of people cheat, so these guys are 'cheating' to level the playing field. Out of all the Olympic sports there's only two which haven't had positive doping results.

Edit: had a think while cooking my dinner there and the equivalent situation would be where there is only natural BB shows, but shedloads of people who compete in them take gear. The fact people take gear is common knowledge but they can beat the drugs tests. If you want to compete, and be competitive, then you've got no other option but to get on the stuff really.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, nice post Joe, very well said.

I dont flame newbies because 9 times out of 10 they are going to use anyway.

I once suggested a guy on this site not use, I think he was 19, he didnt take my advice and used anyway.

He got gyno, then I felt bad because if I had given him some sound advice he probably would not have gotten gyno.

When guys make a decision to do something, it is damn hard to talk them out of it, especially when the advice is comming from a guy that *IS* using (like myself).

Nowdays, I will give them the advice bacause, they probably will use anyway.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I would like to ask a question...
> 
> When people say "your not ready for aas" or "you dont need aas"
> 
> ...


Some interesting points and i agree with what you say in theory. I can only talk from my own personal opinion but im one of the people that tells people there not ready more often than not.

My reasoning for doing this is not some morale high ground that i think im better than another person who is thinking about taking gear cause i compete on stage, my opinion is formed because i spent years busting my balls training naturally. I read everything i could get my hands on and basically lived training. Accordingly i did make great progress naturally from the age of 13-20. i think i resent this whole attitude of i want to be big but dont want to put in the work. ive always held the lifestyle of bodybuilding (by this i mean training with weights and eating healthy not competing) as a noble pursuit that requires discipline and hard work to succeed in, and a lot of these newbie questions seem to be from people who dont have those qualitites.

The phrase i always used when ever someone commented about my physique or work ethic or mentioned how hard they found training or following a strict diet was "if it was easy everyone would be walking round in great shape" well now these people view steroids like protein shakes that phrase is becoming transparent


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

When I was doing my research I would constantly have to trawl through flaming posts, by no means limited to this forum. Luckily I am an information junkie I want all the facts both scientific and anecdotal, but I can see how other newbies could give up and use uneducated.

I think this is a good suggestion.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Joe im with you 100% on this matey, now i compete, previously competed and yet i started gear simply to have big guns, smash into as many women as i could and fkn enjoy myself, i was clueless jst smsshed in sus and deca saw that my arms were growing,bought a short sleeve tight short and i was fkn happy days!! this is why when someone asks the question on the steroids then give the info on the steroids,if they asked for dietry advice blah blah then by all means give that, what idont understand is how th fck can all the peple using gear give morale high ground advice when they are pumping the exact same thing BUT they eat well,train well, how see it if a youngster wants to take it then they will live and learn, they will either pile on a few pounds and never dabble again, or they will then learn and build on it with diet etc, i bet the fkn majority of guys on here didnt start off with the knowledge they have now and i bet the majority just pumped in what their BIG GUY DOWN THE GYM solt them. Experience comes with mistakes and trying things, If you dont try then you cant learn from mistakes, I guarantee many of you guys didnt av ur diet nailed etc b4 injecting i bet it was more to look good on a satrday night,certainly was for me.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> To be honest the direction of that post is exactly the same as the cheats asking about gear for athletics. Comparing good coaching to AAS use from someone who normally post such informative, educational information, is ridiculous.
> 
> It simple, whether people like it or not, they choose sports knowing the rules if you choose to break them, you are a cheat.
> 
> I usually agree with a lot of what you post but gonna have to strongly disagree with this one


The point is that it's totally illogical and unintelligent to say one thing undertaken to give an athlete a physical advantage isn't cheating and another thing is.

If you're trying to match one athlete fairly against another, body for body, all coaching, special diets and extraneous aids should be banned. No special shoes or clothing, only barefoot running, etc. etc...

Our athletics officials and bodies show their lack of intelligence by maintaining the anti AAS position. And anyway, they're actually self-appointed and in fact have no legal status whatsoever.

It'd be perfectly possible for someone to start an athletics association where all possible artificial aids were welcomed and promoted to see what records can be achieved, and the current AA could do and say nothing.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

uknumbr14 said:


> Joe im with you 100% on this matey, now i compete, previously competed and yet i started gear simply to have big guns, smash into as many women as i could and fkn enjoy myself, i was clueless jst smsshed in sus and deca saw that my arms were growing,bought a short sleeve tight short and i was fkn happy days!! this is why when someone asks the question on the steroids then give the info on the steroids,if they asked for dietry advice blah blah then by all means give that, what idont understand is how th fck can all the peple using gear give morale high ground advice when they are pumping the exact same thing BUT they eat well,train well, how see it if a youngster wants to take it then they will live and learn, they will either pile on a few pounds and never dabble again, or they will then learn and build on it with diet etc, i bet the fkn majority of guys on here didnt start off with the knowledge they have now and i bet the majority just pumped in what their BIG GUY DOWN THE GYM solt them. Experience comes with mistakes and trying things, If you dont try then you cant learn from mistakes, I guarantee many of you guys didnt av ur diet nailed etc b4 injecting i bet it was more to look good on a satrday night,certainly was for me.


Drug abuser:cursing:

People like you give the rest of us a bad name:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Some interesting points and i agree with what you say in theory. I can only talk from my own personal opinion but im one of the people that tells people there not ready more often than not.
> 
> My reasoning for doing this is not some morale high ground that i think im better than another person who is thinking about taking gear cause i compete on stage, my opinion is formed because i spent years busting my balls training naturally. I read everything i could get my hands on and basically lived training. Accordingly i did make great progress naturally from the age of 13-20. i think i resent this whole attitude of i want to be big but dont want to put in the work. ive always held the lifestyle of bodybuilding (by this i mean training with weights and eating healthy not competing) as a noble pursuit that requires discipline and hard work to succeed in, and a lot of these newbie questions seem to be from people who dont have those qualitites.
> 
> The phrase i always used when ever someone commented about my physique or work ethic or mentioned how hard they found training or following a strict diet was "if it was easy everyone would be walking round in great shape" well now these people view steroids like protein shakes that phrase is becoming transparent


I think your attitude is a bit arrogant tbh mate

So what you trained naturally for god knows how many years< so what you read everything going, so what you compete, I was prob like you too when i was younger..

Who really gives a sh1t???? Not me

I couldnt give a fck if your whole life was dedictaed to reading about BB, diet and you even gave up women to try to fullfill your dreams..

Thats just it, They are your aspirations, and YOUR dreams

Some people (me included) dont want to live like that, and training etc is just a past time,, but of course we want to look better to, so why the fck cant we take aas???

If some guy wants to take a bit of gear so he looks good in a tight top in a club, so what??? its hardly going to kill anyone...

You say you reasearch blah blah, But your not the most knowledgeable even on this board, in fact I would say I know far more about gear use than you, so in effect I could tell YOU that your not ready for AAS, and your stil too young....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ba - you've missed the point.

If someone is not ready for AAS then there is better ways to suggest that to them than saying simply 'you arent ready cretin'

What I am saying is that if you want to put over a good explaination of why then thats fine because thats helpful advice

If you feel the need to ignore it then fine

But simply flaming someone because you think they are stupid etc is not fine.

I dont have to explain what is a polite reply and what is rude, we are all adults and therefore can make an informed choice.

And if that choice is to sit on a marble throne dipensing 'use the search' 'you're not ready' single line answers then thats fine too but that person will most probably get a warning and their post deleted.

Also have a think about how it makes you look personally to write such stuff. Personally I would see it as an insult because you arent helping at all.

I mean what is the point of writing 'you arent ready for gear' without a reasoned description of why.

How would you like it if I said 'people will get banned for flaming' without giving a reason or description of why this is in place.

People are always moaning on this board that the mods dont explain their actions and its the same idiots who write things like 'you arent ready for gear' and so on in the majority.

Hypocrisy?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fair enough Tom.

That doesn't apply to the way I reply to posts. I think Joe's stance is somewhat different to what you're saying and he's gone off on a tangent.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it's a good rule to keep the forum helpfull, I'm with tom.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

none of you are ready to use a forum!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> I think it's a good rule to keep the forum helpfull, I'm with tom.


i agree, wish they had this on my old forum!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

But can we have another rule about having to flame trolls


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

This is good to see, i have been in a few boards and that's all i see and i'm glad UK Muscle wont stand for this.

Other boards would do well to follow this example.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Strange i have never been banned because it seems like all i do is give smart **** replies....

Is it because i am really ridiculasly good looking????


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i think this is a good idea i have read alot of info on aas but i still have 101 questions to ask but after seeing people ripped down and made to look like tw#ts i just don't bother.


----------



## caterpillar (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish our MPs were as honest!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Con said:


> Strange i have never been banned because it seems like all i do is give smart **** replies....
> 
> Is it because i am really ridiculasly good looking????


every court needs a jester.

every village needs an idiot

and so on.  :thumb:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I came on here not because I wanted to be judged, or to be told not to do something, thats what we have parents for, but to get personal and safe advice. I think there are loads of websites that will tell you the risks, and others that tell you what you are doing is illegal, but I think when you come to a site like this, you have already decided to do it, but need more advice on doing it safely.

I am glad you are taking a harder stance on flaming, it makes newbies like me feel less stupid.

P.S. I think JW07 wants to be in a boyband, he he


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great. In fact i've seen a lot of friggin ar*e*oles who because of their 500+ posts come across as Know would alls and brush off / tick off newbies who, i agree most of the times, do ask silly questions....but dash it mates, thats wot newbies are sipposed to do...

And the worst part is, the puss answering hasn't ever run a single cycle...EVER...in his life and by copying / pasting / repeating sh*t he's read elsewhere tries his sh*t on the newbie and like TT rightly says, the newbie crestfallen and hurt, turns elsewhere for advise...

End of the day, the puss who's answered / ticked off the newbie is elated...proudly swivelling on his chair in front of the comp where he sits most day, rarely seen in the gym, owning drumsticks for arms...Jesus, this has got to end.

Thankyou TT.


----------



## buchanan (May 4, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I mean what is the point of writing 'you arent ready for gear' without a reasoned description of why.


That has hit the nail on the head, im on american forums a lot as well and this is the first, i have seen this brought up.

there are loads of newbs out there who in my opinion should wait to start gear, but they wont. and the amount of time i hear new guys told the wrong advice...no matter who tells them they are not ready, by the time they get on this forum there mind is made up. and i think it is better they come on here and get the right advice. than some donut down there gym telling them ****e.


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've recently been watching training videos of Jay Cutler, Ronnie Coleman etc and was told these guys are on steroids ? What's the biggest you can get without taking them ?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

MT29 said:


> I've recently been watching training videos of Jay Cutler, Ronnie Coleman etc and was told these guys are on steroids ? What's the biggest you can get without taking them ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


it all depends on genetics, most people will take roids and never get to the size of Ronnie or Jay, take supps and eat good and believe in yourself and you will see transformations. :thumb:


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Khaos said:


> it all depends on genetics, most people will take roids and never get to the size of Ronnie or Jay, take supps and eat good and believe in yourself and you will see transformations. :thumb:


Thanks

How come steroids aren't illegal ?


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Top post!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I agree Tom,im always willing help....except for the oxy users...i just cant help myself,its an illness...i NEED to reply


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> I agree Tom,im always willing help....except for the oxy users...i just cant help myself,its an illness...i NEED to reply


Oxy and tren is my combo of choice

I site inject tren on nites out in wales (cardiff mostly) :thumbup1:


----------



## BIG FELLA (Apr 2, 2010)

any you boys tried anstonon 300?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont give advice, but i will (in a well manered way) point sombody to the search button if they dont know its there as many questions come up several times 

Im not just talking about the roid section


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

HJL said:


> I dont give advice, but i will (in a well manered way) point sombody to the search button if they dont know its there as many questions come up several times
> 
> Im not just talking about the roid section


Well that's good to know i am glad i bothered to click on this thread.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well that's good to know i am glad i bothered to click on this thread.


how many days out are you now mate?

(not that i'm suggesting for a minute its making you cranky:whistling: :lol: :lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> how many days out are you now mate?
> 
> (not that i'm suggesting for a minute its making you cranky:whistling: :lol: :lol


Me cranky????  2 weeks tomorrow mate:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Me cranky????  2 weeks tomorrow mate:thumbup1:


lolol

Excellent mate,you posting up some more shots on the run in?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> lolol
> 
> Excellent mate,you posting up some more shots on the run in?


Nope

I will do after the show:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Me cranky????  2 weeks tomorrow mate:thumbup1:


yes CRANKY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nope
> 
> I will do after the show:thumbup1:


damn you:cursing: look forward to it tho mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BIG FELLA said:


> alright new to this just joined. have you heard of anstonon 300 by biozer pharmacuticals?


You just made this post.....



weeman said:


> damn you:cursing: look forward to it tho mate


 :beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

BIG FELLA said:


> alright new to this just joined. have you heard of anstonon 300 by biozer pharmacuticals?


don't hijack threads bro:nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Repeating the question won't get you an answer. Start a new thread in the appropriate section of the board.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

BIG FELLA said:


> hello mate you heard of anstonon 300 by biozer?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah Khaos, that would be such wonderful irony :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

When I come to this board, I had already made my choice. If I had posted up my stats, training, diet, I would have been flame'd of this board, so my quetions where not am i ready, or I want to do some sus, it was more educated questions. I read so many posts, and educated myself, and posted to clarify what i dident understand. I think most of the flameing happens to people who are to lazy to read through the threads, so the same questions get asked over and over. As it turns out, knowing what I know now, I probebly was NOT ready for a cycle, but in my opinion i've made good progress, and very good gains from this! my second cycle. Planning my third for Autum. 

If people are clearly not educated in AAS then i think it is fair to point this out to them, and maybe direct them to the relevent thread(s) for there own safety.


----------



## billy_101 (Aug 24, 2010)

good call


----------



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Guy's, As you probably know, I'm a 'newbie' to this site.

I have used bodybuilding.com before but not had much luck...

I am looking for someone or a bunch of people to give me there advice on steriods.

I have used various injectable's before and done several cycles, but stopped.

I am looking to maybe using steriods again...

my Question for the people in the know is.. Can i take Anabol/Dianabol or Clenbuterol or Stanzol (tablet forms) as a steriod use.. I.e I DONT WANT TO USE NEEDLE AGAIN.. I want to go back to gear, but without the injectables.... ? can I do this?

thank you. please may any helpers please inbox me.

thank you all again.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^^^yes you can but best posting your q in the steroid sect mate you will get more replies


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

STEROIDS

not

sterIOds!

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeysas.


----------



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

cheers 'Vetran'

Har Har 'mitch6689'


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> I used to have a sticky about this but its gone somewhere so I'll repost.
> 
> Basically any member who decides to answer a 'stupid' question with
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

This is an excellent board, and a credit to responsible gear users. I have just started using AAS at the grand old age of 28 and with over ten years natty experience and had almost given up joining a forum for info due to the soapboxers on the yank forums (tossers). Let's be honest it's rare you meet dicks as prevelantly as that in the gym in real life, so my view is why bother online? And to be fair this forum is the exception to the rule, well done mods.


----------



## crchy (Aug 16, 2009)

must agree 100% .ive done a few cycles and been going the gym for bout 4 years.

but every cycle or product im thinking of trying i like to get help or advice on it as there is so much to know about aas.

my problem was some nerd slating me on aquestion about an old thread in a new thread which was of no relavence.

so thanks,to all you guys that are willing to help and advise first time takers of the safest and best actions to take when thinking of doing a cousre. :thumb:


----------



## bigtrig (Feb 26, 2011)

allright mate looking for advice got t bullet whats the best weight training routen on them and meal plan cheers


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Is this post starting 'rule' still followed? See loads of clever replies like this?


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Amen To That!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah guilty as charged iv told people their not ready etc.... Must admit it is stupid of me i like to think most of the time i have good reasoning behind it but sometimes , that is not always the case. Idk maybe its so easy to jump on the band wagon of bro science going on but i am mending that and working on giving actual advice. I have no plans to compete or stand on stage in posing trunks, but dammit i want to look good ! And if AAS , diet & training will help me do that then yeah i wanna take it and i love taking gear, i feel great on gear and if people wanna do the same i have to change my tone even if people don`t know what the word diet means? Yeah cause i want to help them why food is important they ask i will tell them , what does it mean to diet? I will answer it. so if people then ask how do you take gear why do you? How do they work? I will answer them to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## silver moon (Jul 24, 2012)

jw007 said:


> yeah i do post vast amounts of tripe i suppose, But i dont flame newbies:lol: :thumb:


lol


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

pea head said:


> I agree Tom,im always willing help....except for the oxy users...i just cant help myself,its an illness...i NEED to reply


Why the oxy users, I'm confused

You big lads talk code language sometimes i'm still trying to understand the cryptic language lol. Nice Back btw @peahead

Marc


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol...this post was made in 2009, and i still see the same answers are being posted today.

So did points ever get dished out to those who reply with such crap?


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> Lol...this post was made in 2009, and i still see the same answers are being posted today.
> 
> So did points ever get dished out to those who reply with such crap?


yeah i actually just noticed that, i'm still new on here keep ur pants on!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

I wear boxers m8.

And unless you go around posting you are to young, roids are not for you, then my comment was'nt meant for you:lol:.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> I wear boxers m8.
> 
> And unless you go around posting you are to young, roids are not for you, then my comment was'nt meant for you:lol:.


hehe i know.

Anyway You on a cycle at the moment mate, how is it all going for you? I just posted something in the steroids section about turanabol. If you know anything about that it would be helpful.

Cheers


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

No not on at the mo, will be after the new year.


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe you could re post this?



Tinytom said:


> I used to have a sticky about this but its gone somewhere so I'll repost.
> 
> Basically any member who decides to answer a 'stupid' question with
> 
> ...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

cameronking64 said:


> Maybe you could re post this?


why ?


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just that every time that I ask about something I get told to go to search. Then when I do I can't find any answers.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

cameronking64 said:


> It's just that every time that I ask about something I get told to go to search. Then when I do I can't find any answers.


start a new thread about whatever you want to know and you'll get a few decent replies, most of the lads on here are pretty helpful


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, I will give that a try again. Would you know where to look for making up a new routine for max strength and size?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

cameronking64 said:


> Thanks, I will give that a try again. Would you know where to look for making up a new routine for max strength and size?


Ive found some pretty good routines on here http://www.muscleandstrength.com/

have a look through the workouts and reviews and find something that you think will suit you


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> I used to have a sticky about this but its gone somewhere so I'll repost.
> 
> Basically any member who decides to answer a 'stupid' question with
> 
> ...


Nice post - hence my name ;-)


----------



## Daimion (Aug 9, 2014)

Must admit I've been wanting to post for a while but have seen posts like this,

Was also told not post what I posted today but I wanted help,

So I did however bite the bullet & got 1 or 2 **** comments I could of done without ,

Everyone is a newbie at some point & we learn through trial & error...

I'm sure some people's first cycles were worse then mine :tongue:


----------



## camrob (Oct 30, 2014)

I just started gyming last week and I'm going to start a anavar cycle this week, is that safe?


----------



## Dantron (Oct 13, 2014)

camrob said:


> I just started gyming last week and I'm going to start a anavar cycle this week, is that safe?


It's probably safe, but very ill-advised given your training experience.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I often think there is a lot of concern amongst experienced people giving advice regard steroids and naturally have a sense of duty to beginners

However almost everyone I know generally had one or two cracks at it in their 20's and left it at that. I did something similar. I haven't done a cycle in many years but feel like one now.



> a cock with an attitude.


I like this board! Glad someone said that. Some blokes I know really need to stop feeding the dumb knucklehead stereotype and first need to learn to read without moving their lips.

I know what i should do regarding training & diet. A bad training and/or diet programme due to lack of education is nowhere near as serious as an novice doing a cycle and afraid to ask a question. Nothing every really changes for the long term 'fair weather' trainer like me in terms of diet and training, but proper cycle advice is something I never wish to overlook. I am unsure about the effects of a cycle for someone in their 40's.


----------

